# Danio Glofish curved spine



## jimmadsen (May 5, 2013)

I finally stop getting fish dying as in my last post and now something different. For almost as long as I have had my yellow glofish, is has been a runt with a curved spine. Has plenty of life to it, eats, swims easily and is not picked on. This fish has been like this for several months. I have read that glo's are genetically susceptible to just getting curved spines.

Went away for 24 hours and went to do water change today. My purple glo is now showing same and seems to have wasted away a bit. Also seems to be swimming ok but this one looks a little stretched out.

Changing water now and will put up test results. A a side question, should I test water before or after water change?

Thoughts? thanks

Both









Purple (one on top)









Yellow










1. What is the size of your tank? 50 gallon

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used. API Master Test Kit

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? freshwater

4. How long the aquarium has been set up? 9 months

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? skirt tetras (5) 8-9 months, guppies (4) 4-5 months, danio glofish (4) 6-7 months, otos (2) 4-5 months, chinese algae eater (1) 4 months, bristlenose (1) 3 months, neon tetras (6) 2-3 months

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? nothing new

7. What temperature is the tank water currently? 70

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? one moss ball

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity. 2 auqaclear 50 gallon filters. both with sponge cleaned weekly, one with charcoal, one with ammonia filter, both with biomax tablets. 

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)? bubbler

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)? actinic 420 light on noon to 9 pm, some daylight when curtains open in living room same time frame. plenty of algae growth

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate? right after this post goes up, changed every weekend, 15-20 gallons, yes to vacuum

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule? tropical fish flake, once a day at night

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish? see post

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. no


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I cull fish that develop deformities.

You should test the water before the water change, that way you have an idea where it is at. Then test the next day. Testing right after a water change can give you false numbers if you use certain water conditioners.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

How old are your fish? Not sure if it happens to Danio, but I think some fish sometimes develope this as they get very old.. Like people. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Curved spine can be a matter of genetics, disease, or parasites. Fish TB is the big one for disease, since it can be transmitted to humans. TB comes with other symptoms as well, so it's not likely that that is what you have. But it's important to be aware of it, nonetheless.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I second being cautious of it being fish TB! Not to try to scare you, but keep an eye out for it.. If you suspect at all you may show symptoms you can tell your doctor and they can start proper treatment right away. I think it's really only bad when the person doesn't realize they may have caught it from their tank and it goes untreated for too long.

If it's been healthy for months I doubt that's the issue.. It's probably poor genes. Those poor fish aren't exactly the best as far as breeding is concerned.. They're probably very inbred.. Plus they're supposedly changing the fish's DNA to give it that unnatural color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Supposedly? You don't fully believe how glofish came into existence?


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Well I know the 'legit' ones have altered DNA.. The 'knock offs' are just injected with dye. That's all I meant. Either way they're probably a genetic mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah - poor injected ones 

I have one female Boesmani Rainbowfish that started curving when it was fairly young. She's been pretty healthy and happy otherwise for about 2-1/2 years now so it must be a genetic defect with her. 

As others have stated, just be very aware of what happens with your other fish in case it is something more serious like TB. 

Poor nutrition can also be a factor. Do you feed a variety of good quality foods?


----------



## jimmadsen (May 5, 2013)

I do not think it is fish tb since it only seems to affect these two glo fish and the yellow one has been like this for several months. kind of strange how the purple one went from normal to curved in 24 hours.

knowing now what I do about them, I would have thought more before buying them.

If either starts having trouble swimming, out it comes.

Thanks


----------

